# Employee Handbook



## Christine (Jun 24, 2005)

Does anyone have, and be willing to share, some type of an employee handbook? You know, for rules and regs, conduct, standard operating procedures, etc...

We are thinking of drafting one up, but would rather not re-invent the wheel if anyone has at least some of the fundamentals already written down somewhere. 

-Christine


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Christine, last year I decided it was time we had one too.
After spending countless hours trying to make one from scratch, I stumbled across this one.
Only costing $60, I found it was well worth it. Completely customizable for your company, and easy to use.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

In my research in starting my own business I came across this:
http://www.onlinewbc.gov/docs/manage/hrpol_idx.html
Although not a copy and paste or insert company name here, I thought it was a great comprehensive overview example type deal


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

You may also want to check out www.outofthebucket.com 
Brian is a good guy with some great stuff for painters. It costs some money but its probably worth the time savings.


----------



## electro (Mar 12, 2005)

*Employee manual*

I run a commercial painting company. We hired a company called VIA Global. They handle all our HR needs, paint industry specific. 
Examples:
Employee manuals
Hiring procedures
Profile testing for new applicants
Job descriptions and training programs
Background checks

They work with the PDCA also.

Their website is http://www.hroutofthebox.

Good luck,
Brian


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Link doesn't work Brian?

oops, just missing the .com
Here it is: http://www.hroutofthebox.com


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Can you give me an idea of how much they charge Brian?

I'm a PDCA member


----------



## electro (Mar 12, 2005)

*HR Out Of The Box*

Nathan,
I started with them about 6 years ago. I think their package is about $ 1,600.00. They had a booth at the PDCA trade show in Vegas. Doug Duncan, the owner, also gave seminars at the show.
If you contact him use my name, Brian Drucks.
I have other paint specific references for you if you are interested. You can reach me in my office at (800)528-9002. My email is [email protected]

Thanks
Brian
http://www.drucksinc.com/


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm not a painting company but I had downloaded a few from the internet and I had thought about buying one... but rather than downloading one and then changing it up... I decided to write it from scratch. It is exactly how I want it to be and it is specific to my current situation and will change as my situation changes. It is VERY time consuming though.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

> It is VERY time consuming though.


Yeah, thats exactly why I bought mine. Its just too easy to pick and choose what I want, and its all written up already. I only added a couple things I wanted that weren't included.


----------

